
Show HN: Algolia (YC W14) Presents DocSearch - redox_
https://community.algolia.com/docsearch/
======
anonfunction
This is awesome! I've always loved algolia and their passion. I use the hacker
news search[1] all the time.

1\. [http://hn.algolia.com](http://hn.algolia.com)

